# Please look at this Heel horse and let me know what you notice!!!



## KTSpeedhorse (Mar 10, 2009)

I am helping my dad to find a new heeling horse. He is in his 60's and has roped for over 20 years but has had bad luck with the last horse. Just too much to handle. He was not good in the box and would rear, plus he worked too much off of his front end and was a rough ride. Can you please take a look at the video of BK Poco for me and just see if you notice anything that I may have missed. Also does anyone know what sort of dispositions Poco Bueno's usually carry? Thanks much!!

BK
​


----------



## BaliDoll (Sep 21, 2009)

In my experience Poco Bueno lined horses are really level headed and great cattle horses  My brother and I learned to ride on a gelding by Poco Bueno, and he was a very easy to be around horse. AND he's still alive and doing well at something like 37 years old... I know he's older than my brother. Anyway, he's very cowy, even after he had bad experience with cattle (gored twice while being ridden by his previous owner) and still gets excited about roping if he sees cows, even in his old age.

I can't see the vid, but his photos are cute! I'd say go check him out... I've never heard anyone have a bad experience with a Bueno colt.


----------



## White Foot (Jun 4, 2009)

He looks great and gentle. My boy has his lines and he has the BEST cow herding skills alive, and he is very loyal.


----------



## Northern (Mar 26, 2010)

don't claim to be an expert on cow horses, but i really liked this guy's quietness & cooperativeness.


----------



## KTSpeedhorse (Mar 10, 2009)

Thank you for taking time to check him out. He is 300 miles away from where we live so it will be hard to make more than one trip to check him out. We will be able to rope off of him and ride him out too. Do you think he is working well from his hind end in the video? I cant really tell myself but it does appear that he isn't stopping on his front which is a good thing. I really like how calm he seems to be. Plus he is built like a brick "you know what" house!


----------



## Waybueno (Jun 13, 2010)

He's cute dont really notice anything much about him. My current horse is a poco bueno baby his registered name is waybueno. He's a good boy, has lots of try and is a honest horse. He's very cown and very quick. I would recommend a bueno horse anyday.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Well he is slow out of the box. He does not get into position very well. However he does look very quiet and would be good for what you are looking for.

I have several Poco horse all close to PB then this one. They are level headed a bit slow learners but once they get it they have it. Make good horses for what you are looking for.


----------



## Waybueno (Jun 13, 2010)

nrhareiner said:


> Well he is slow out of the box. He does not get into position very well. However he does look very quiet and would be good for what you are looking for.
> 
> I have several Poco horse all close to PB then this one. They are level headed a bit slow learners but once they get it they have it. Make good horses for what you are looking for.


Really? Mines not far from PB himself either but he's a VERY quick learner.


----------



## Eileen (Aug 25, 2010)

He appears to be worth every penny.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I have to agree with nrhareiner. He is slow out of the box, doesn't run to the cow hard, and is way out of position. That is why the header is having to reach for his shot. He does look like a better heeling horse than a header though his stop is a little mushy when the rope comes tight. He stops on his front end and doesn't prepare for the weight.

That being said, he does look very quiet and looks like a pretty nice ride. Along with PB, he also has some Two Eyed Jack back in his lines. I love TEJ horses.


----------



## Eileen (Aug 25, 2010)

Is a little slow like reported but when you reach the age of 60 a little slower and more sure might be a bit better. I'm a little over 60 and I know for sure I don't want the speed I used to be able to handle when I was 20 something lol.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Eileen said:


> Is a little slow like reported but when you reach the age of 60 a little slower and more sure might be a bit better. I'm a little over 60 and I know for sure I don't want the speed I used to be able to handle when I was 20 something lol.


Although that might be true that is not what you want on a rope horse. Slow out of the box means no pay check at the end of the day. Also I can handle a bit slow out of the box if the horse hits the cow well which this one does not on the head. Again wasting your money. You might as well stay home. If you want a slow to show get a WP horse.


----------



## Eileen (Aug 25, 2010)

That depends on if your doing it for just the money or because you love doing it. It all depends on what a person is looking for faster dosen't always get the job done. Steady and true will never let you down. A slower horse that know what it's all about and what to do will do it faster than the fastest one that's all over the place but not where he should be.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Eileen said:


> That depends on if your doing it for just the money or because you love doing it. It all depends on what a person is looking for faster dosen't always get the job done. Steady and true will never let you down. A slower horse that know what it's all about and what to do will do it faster than the fastest one that's all over the place but not where he should be.


This is true however that horse was not steady and true. He did not put his rider in the best position to catch the cow. Like I stated. I do not mind slow out of the box IF and only IF that horse can then put on on the cow in a manner that will allow you to catch him. If not you might as well just pull the $$ out of your pocket and toss it at the cow.

As to why a person does it. Everyone I know who even does it just for fun wants to bring a pay check home at some point. Most who are not all that good just do practice ropings and do not compete.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Agreed, being slow out of the box is okay if the horse will put you in the right spot for a catch every time and get you there quick. Even when I am just fooling around with roping, I do like a horse with a bit of autopilot so that I can focus on the catch instead of constantly correcting the horse.


----------



## KTSpeedhorse (Mar 10, 2009)

LOL I thought this thread was done. Well Dad bought BK or Jack as I call him. He has pulled a few checks and Jack has been doing great. He is quick out of the box and puts him in good position without being high strung or a jerk : ) The video the owners made did not do him justice. Oh he did buck with me and dad once each but that was because the saddle didn't fit and he was sore. No problems sinse we have changed things up!!

I'm actually thinking of starting him on barrels. He is verry quick and collected and I think he will do well. Maybe not in the 1 D but I'm sure we can get to the 2 or 3 D paywindow with lots of practice and travel time.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

That is great that you got him and he is working well.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Very cool . Glad to hear it.


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

BaliDoll said:


> In my experience Poco Bueno lined horses are really level headed and great cattle horses  My brother and I learned to ride on a gelding by Poco Bueno, and he was a very easy to be around horse. AND he's still alive and doing well at something like 37 years old... I know he's older than my brother. Anyway, he's very cowy, even after he had bad experience with cattle (gored twice while being ridden by his previous owner) and still gets excited about roping if he sees cows, even in his old age.
> 
> I can't see the vid, but his photos are cute! I'd say go check him out... I've never heard anyone have a bad experience with a Bueno colt.


You can't beat the Poco Bueno Bloodlines! i am going to help break a 2 yo Quarter pony and DANG! can that filly cut a cow. When she saw the cows her chin was to the ground and she was pivioting on her hind feet. She was a yearling at the time and had never seen a cow in her life!


----------

